# Problem installing football manager



## biglad (Sep 2, 2009)

i own a copy of football manager 2009. i want to install it on my laptop which runs with vista. the problem is the cd drive is broken. to solve this i created an iso image of the game and ran it with daemon tools. the install anywhere box comes up and half way through it says 'please select another location to extract the installer to'. whatever place i choose it says the same thing over and over. help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello biglad!

Have you tried clearing your temp folder? 

Start > Run > %temp%
Delete everything in this folder.

Try running it as administrator.


----------

